# Budo Masters : Kosen Judo Hirata!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2007)

Enjoy.

[yt]vB4Szkffm7w&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice clip Brian Thanks as always


----------

